# Forensic Files anyone?



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 5, 2018)

I am curious if anyone is interested in this series? I love how authorities break down evidence to find a potential culprit of a crime. I usually watch it through hulu. (Though they tend not to update as much.)


----------



## Ginza (Jul 5, 2018)

Yes! I used to watch an episode daily lmao 

But yes, I love the show!


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 5, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Yes! I used to watch an episode daily lmao
> 
> But yes, I love the show!


I know it is a great show! I love the narrators voice he has a very calming voice; which is good due to the nature of the show.


----------



## Ginza (Jul 5, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> I know it is a great show! I love the narrators voice he has a very calming voice; which is good due to the nature of the show.



Omg right?? I thought I was crazy but I always found his voice calming lol. Yeah, forensics have always interested me so it’s a cool show


----------



## Inklop Bunny (Jul 14, 2018)

I watched it everyday, just about, after primary school xD. Years later and thanks to cable repeats, I still watch it a few times each week.


----------

